
Ruboto: JRuby on Android - DanielRibeiro
http://www.softdevtube.com/2010/12/20/ruboto-jruby-on-android/
======
ludicast
This is a great tool. I love playing with Ruby on my Android.

I actually believe in using straight-up Java for the Android device (and I
hate Java), but this is great for getting quick and dirty. It's actually the
only app which makes me regret not having a slider keyboard anymore (I went
from the G1 to the Vibrant).

------
wccrawford
<http://ruboto.org/> Homepage with links to the Ruboto-irb and Ruboto-core
mentioned in the talk.

I really don't have time to watch a 45 minute presentation on it, but it
sounds like exactly what I'd want. Wish their page was a little more filled
out with info.

~~~
jackowayed
The GitHub README is pretty fleshed-out: <https://github.com/ruboto/ruboto-
core#readme>

Also I worked on Ruboto for Ruby Summer of Code, so I can answer any questions
you have.

